
Twitter for Android Security Issue - dreamer_soul
https://privacy.twitter.com/blog/2019/twitter-for-android-security-issue.html
======
milankragujevic
I got this email just now:

\---

Hello,

We recently fixed an issue that could have compromised your account. Although
we don’t have evidence that this was exploited, we can’t completely confirm so
we are letting you know. You can learn more about this issue here.

Please update to the latest version of Twitter for Android as soon as possible
to make sure your account is secure.

We’re sorry this happened and will continue working to keep your information
secure on Twitter. You can reach out to our Office of Data Protection through
this form to request information regarding your account security.

Thanks, Twitter

